# iCal et iCloud : doublons



## ibryce (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de faire la mise à jour de OS X Lion 10.7.2, et iOS 5 sur mon iPhone 4.

Lorsque que je lance iCal sur mon MacBook Pro j'ai des doublons dans mes calendriers :

Pour retirer les doublons il faut que je désactive les calendriers sur mon MacBook Pro et laissez cochez ceux d'iCloud ou inverse.

J'ai l'impression qu'iCal n'arrive pas à voir que c'est les mêmes calendriers celui de mon MacBook Pro et celui d'iCloud, du coup ça me crée des doublons.

Est-ce normal de faire cette manipulation afin de ne pas rencontrer de doublon dans iCal?


----------



## dark juju (13 Octobre 2011)

J'ai le même problème tous mes évènements sont en doubles sur mon mac. Je peux cacher ceux du mac et n'afficher que ceux d'iCloud mais si je crée un nouvel évènement sur mon mac les doublons réapparaissent.


----------



## Dawar (13 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
j'avais le problème mais sur le carnet d'adresses, pas sur le calendrier. Mais ma solution doit s'appliquer pour vous aussi :
après avoir fait une sauvegarde de mon carnet d'adresses au cas-où, et m'être assuré que celui d'iCloud était bien synchronisé, j'ai tout simplement fait d'iCloud mon carnet par défaut (dans les prefs) et supprimé tous mes contacts "Sur mon mac" ainsi que les groupes qui s'y trouvaient.
Plus de doublons, et synchro cloudesque.


----------



## MacDavid (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis que je suis passé à iCloud, mes calendriers dans iCal sont assez fous.

J'ai des work / travail / boulot
J'ai des personal / personnel / perso

Etc.

J'aimerais les fusionner/regrouper.
Par exemple, tout ce qui concerne le travail sous un seul et même calendrier.

Mais comment faire?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## iPower (14 Octobre 2011)

Même problème, doublons pour iCal et Carnet d'adresses. La solution de Dawar semble effectivement la meilleure, mais le problème c'est qu'une fois iCloud par défaut, comment faire si on veut revenir en arrière ? Les événements créés avec iCloud sont supprimés si on remet le calendrier du mac par défaut...


----------



## loloheureux (14 Octobre 2011)

bonjour,

moi c'est les heures qui ne vont pas.

sur mon ipad et mac tout vas bien en wifi et si je passe sur icloud les heures changent et ne corresponde plus du tout.

ex: rdv a 10h15 sur ical mac et si je synchronise sur icloud cela deviens 1:15

je deviens fou, je ne n'y comprends plus rien

et vous cela marche.
pour les doublons j'ai désactivé le calendrier sur mac et laisser cloud par defaut

lolo


----------



## Aliboron (14 Octobre 2011)

loloheureux a dit:


> ex: rdv a 10h15 sur ical mac et si je synchronise sur icloud cela deviens 1:15


En général, ce genre de décalage de 9 heures se constate lorsqu'un des logiciels est paramétré sur le fuseau horaire de Californie (Cuppertino). Tu as vérifié que tout était correctement réglé ?


----------



## loukoum42 (14 Octobre 2011)

J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes en partie résolue par contre je suis un peu verte car dans toutes ces manoeuvres j'avais perdu tous mes contacts ! Heureusement j'avais une sauvegarde ...... mais du coup je me retrouve avec deux icônes de l'app Carnets d'adresse .... j'arrive pas à en supprimer une par mise à la poubelle .... Le Mac me dit que je peux pas et j'ai peur que si je force la suppression je me retrouve avec plus de contacts et plus d'app carnet d'adresse !
Pouvez vous m'aider ?
Merci d'avance

Deux fils sur le même sujet, c'est trop. on fusionne !


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Même problème de doublon sur mon Ipad. Pour ne pas les voir, je décoche "Sur mon Mac" dans l'affichage.
Par contre, sur Imac, je n'ai plus de synchronisation d'Ical, donc pas de doublons mais pas non plus les événements rentrés dans l'Ipad. Mais comment réactiver la synchronisation ? Si je l'active dans Itunes, il me dit qu'elle se fait par Icloud ce qui n'est pas le cas. Une solution pour stabiliser tout ça ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2011)

Moi je rencontre des soucis sur le cloud. mes calendriers n'apparaissent qu'en partie seulement ?


----------



## Candyce (15 Octobre 2011)

Idem, même pb que vous : tous mes événements sont en double dans iCal. Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneuse.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

J'ai résolu ce problème, *par le fait d'avoir mis uniquement iCloud* (dans les comptes) sur tous mes appareils


----------



## Cédric74 (15 Octobre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> J'ai résolu ce problème, *par le fait d'avoir mis uniquement iCloud* (dans les comptes) sur tous mes appareils


Merci du conseil. 
Du coup, je me suis demandé comment c'était possible sur Imac. J'ai donc découvert qu'il fallait créer un compte icloud (dans les préférences Ical) et ensuite comme sur Ipad ne sélectionner que celui-ci. Effectivement, ça évite l'affichage des doublons (sauf quand on crée un nouvel événement car les autres calendriers se ré-affichent). Et la synchro est automatique entre les appareils via Icloud.
Par contre, j'ai encore deux questions :
1. Dans les notifications sur Ios, les événements sont encore doublés (bon c'est pas une question c'est un constat).
2. Comment fait-on pour afficher les rappels dans Ical comme ils s'affichent sur Ical dans Icloud.com ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

Pour éviter cela, j'ai sélectionné uniquement le calendrier iCal sur tout mes appareils ...


----------



## philippepointg (15 Octobre 2011)

Je crois que je viens de faire une grosse gaffe... J'ai 3 Macs et un Iphone, tous 3 enregistrés sur Icloud partageant donc les calendriers. Su un des Macs, depuis la migration vers Icloud, tous les événements étaient en double... J'ai donc désactivé la synchro Icloud et ensuite supprimé tous les calendriers sur ce Mac. Ensuite réactivé la synchro espérant que tout reviendrait.... ben c'est l'inverse, maintenant tout est supprimé sur tous les Macs et l'Iphone, ça a été immédiat... que faire??? Ces données sont-elles sauvegardées quelque part??? J'avais bien sauvegardé Ical (par fichier>exporter) mais rien à faire, cette sauvegarde ne conserve que les données locales, semble-t-il... Y a-t-il une sauvegarde quelque part des données Ical???? J'ai Time Capsule avec Time Machine mais je ne vois rien... Qui peut m'aider??? Merci d'avance


----------



## ibryce (15 Octobre 2011)

Réimporte iCal vu que tu l'as sauvegardé et ensuite iCloud devrait synchroniser ton nouveau calendrier que tu viens d'importer.


----------



## EboO (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment voir l'url ical d'un calendrier icloud ?
Je demande ça parce que dans mon activité je passe par google agenda pour noter les rendez-vous et ils sont synchronisés sur mon iphone via le compte exchange.
Mais icloud faisant du push je ne veux pas avoir plusieurs comptes pour le même usage, résultat j'aimerais ajouter google agenda dans icloud, histoire de n'avoir que icloud qui stocke mes agendas (travail, perso) mais que je puisse néanmoins modifier cet agenda au travail via google agenda.


----------



## steph7585 (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je crée un évenement sur ICAL de IPHONE, il ne vient pas modifier le ICAL de l'IMAC; par contre quand je modifie le ICAL de l'IMAC, l'ICAL de l'IPHONE est modifié par le biais du ICLOUD...

Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi et comment faire en sorte que chaque ICAL modifie l'autre ?

Merci.

SH


----------



## john_dewinter (20 Octobre 2011)

EboO a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait-il comment voir l'url ical d'un calendrier icloud ?
> Je demande ça parce que dans mon activité je passe par google agenda pour noter les rendez-vous et ils sont synchronisés sur mon iphone via le compte exchange.
> Mais icloud faisant du push je ne veux pas avoir plusieurs comptes pour le même usage, résultat j'aimerais ajouter google agenda dans icloud, histoire de n'avoir que icloud qui stocke mes agendas (travail, perso) mais que je puisse néanmoins modifier cet agenda au travail via google agenda.



J'ai le même problème: l'Url de mes événements ne s'affichent pas dans le Cloud. Seulemet sur mac et iPad.


----------



## EboO (20 Octobre 2011)

J'arrive à voir l'url du calendrier en le rendant publique mais je ne peux pas l'ajouter à l'agenda google : il met dit qu'il ne parvient pas à le lire. Il y a un problème à propos du fichier robots.txt
C'est dommage ce manque d'interopérabilité.

Bon, ben on va profiter de la remontée du sujet pour faire ce que j'aurais du faire dès le départ (ça a du m'échapper à l'époque) :rose: On déménage, parce que ce qui est "en ligne", c'est pas ici.


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Octobre 2011)

Idem doublon de calendrier quand je synchronise mon iphone sur itunes. Et pire plus de contacts passage icloud et synchro iphone sur le mac. sauf si je prends un sauvegarde de mes contacts... pourquoi suis-je passé à icloud...

Apple part en live


----------



## Lean Jinx (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de m'inscrire sur le site pour vous donner la solution que j'ai trouvé pour corriger les doublons. 

Alors, si vous avez eu le même problème que moi c'est assez simple mais un peu curieux. 
Je me suis inscris avec mon compte itunes sur icloud, avec une adresse gmail. Jusque la pas de soucis. Icloud m'a néanmoins demandé de créer une adresse @me.com . Ce que j'ai fais. C'est la que tout part en sucette.

 Curieusement mon mac détecte deux comptes icloud, qui sont en réalité les mêmes. Un à l'adresse gmail, l'autre à l'adresse @me. 

Sur Mac

Solution : Allez dans Preference > Mails Contact et Calendrier 

la vous allez sans doute constater comme moi que vous avez deux comptes icloud affichés. Dans chacun des deux sont cochés le calendrier et les contacts. Il suffit donc pour enlever les doublons de décocher un calendrier, et un contact. 

Pour ma part, ça eu l'effet de tout uniformiser. Contact et calendrier ce sont recocher, de leurs propre chefs sur les deux, mais il n'y a plus de doublons ! 

C'est un peu système D. Je comprend pas trop ou a merdé apple... Tenez moi au courant si ça a marché pour vous aussi.


ATTENTION : Faite attention de pas faire de bêtises non plus, lorsque vous allez décocher calendrier et ical, icloud va vous demandé si vous voulez supprimer ou pas. Soyez sur que ce que vous allez supprimer sont bien les doublons. 

PS : Je me désengage de toute responsabilité ^^


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Octobre 2011)

résolu pour moi coté ical: en fait vu que je n'ai qu'un iphone 3G et donc pas iOS5 ce sont les rappels qui sont indiqués mais ne s'affichent pas.


----------



## loukoum42 (27 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour vos conseils !
J'ai résolu en partie mes problèmes de doublons

Tout roule sur mon mac cependant sur mon i phone 

Je me retrouve avec deux sortes de calendrier 
ceux d'icloud que j'ai coché

et j'ai : sur mon i phone 
les mêmes 

dont je les ai décoché mais je voudrais les supprimer 

idem pour les contacts 
Tout roule sur le mac
mais sur l' Iphone 
I cloud ( contacts)

et Sur mon i phone 
les memes 


Comment je dois faire pour supprimer sur l'i phone
les contacts  de ... sur mon i phone

et les calendriers de sur mon i phone

Je sais pas si je me suis fait comprendre !
Une petite aide ? merci d'avance


j'ai résolu grace à ce lien ! si ça peut en aider d'autres
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3677?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## FB78410 (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Depuis 2 jours, les événements de mes calendriers apparaissaient en double sur mon iPhone 4.    

Je ne me souviens pas avoir changé les règlages, avant hier tout était ok.   

Sur Itunes, j'ai décoché : synchroniser les calendriers, et coché : synchroniser sur icloud.   

J'ai supprimé le fichier dans la bibliothèque : cache/calendar, mais sans résultat.  

Et j'ai cherché et réfléchi.......

Je commence à comprendre, pour la synchro entre icloud et MAC, il faut choisir. Mais ce n'est pas si simple qu'Apple veut bien le dire.

Mais maintenant, quand je regarde mes calendriers sur Iphone, entre  parenthèses, après le nom du calendrier, j'ai une de mes adresses de  messagerie, et quand je veux modifier un évènement, la roue tourne et tourne. Pourquoi mes calendriers sont ils rattachés à une adresse courriel et comment supprimer çà ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Patlevrai (28 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Sur mon iMac, lorsque je vais dans préférences systèmes, je ne trouve pas : Mails Contact et Calendrier !
Le compte Mobile Me est transféré en compte iCloud mais malgré cela, le calendrier sur le Mac ne se met pas à jour sur l'iphone ni sur l'iPad. L'adresse prenom.nom@me.com ne fonctionne plus sur l'iPhone.


----------



## domovo (29 Octobre 2011)

Voici la solution que j'ai trouvée pour résoudre le problème des doublons ou non-affichage des données dans iCal et Carnet d'adresses après l'installation d'iCloud. J'ai un MacBook Pro et un iPhone et, après avoir opté pour la synchronisation par iCloud uniquement, je me suis retrouvée avec des doublons des événements sur mon iPhone et pas de synchronisation du Carnet d'adresses.
L'idée c'était de ne pas 'bricoler' en cochant ou pas des calendriers, mais d'avoir réellement un seul Agenda et Carnet d'adresses avec toutes mes données, et tout ça sur iCloud. Donc il fallait supprimer d'une façon ou d'une autre le compte "Sur mon mac".
J'ai passé une après-midi en lisant des messages sur ce forum et, en mettant bout à bout plusieurs réponses, voici ma solution, étape par étape:
1. Faire une sauvegarde (archive) de vos données iCal et Carnet d'adresses (dans 'Fichier' > 'Exporter' >). On ne sait jamais
2. Aller dans 'Préférences > 'Comptes' (aussi bien pour iCal et Carnet d'adresses) et créer ou activer (si déjà créé) un compte iCloud. Pas de panique si vous voyez des doublons apparaître à ce moment-là. Faire du compte iCloud le compte par défaut sur Carnet d'adresses (cocher la case).
3. Aller dans 'Préférences Système' sur l'ordi > 'iCloud' et, tour à tour, décocher la case 'Contacts'/'Calendriers'. On vous demande si vous voulez supprimer les données => Oui.
4. Puis cocher à nouveau cette case. On vous demande si vous voulez fusionner les données iCloud et Mac => Oui.
L'ordi "réfléchit" un peu, puis s'exécute et voilà: vous n'avez qu'un seul compte, iCloud, plus de doublons, et tout se synchronise bien.
Au pire, si les données se sont effacées, restaurer l'archive et regardez si ça s'intègre au compte iCloud ou non. J'espère que ça puisse aider quelqu'un...


----------



## pop_so (1 Novembre 2011)

Lean Jinx a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je viens de m'inscrire sur le site pour vous donner la solution que j'ai trouvé pour corriger les doublons.
> 
> Alors, si vous avez eu le même problème que moi c'est assez simple mais un peu curieux.
> Je me suis inscris avec mon compte itunes sur icloud, avec une adresse gmail. Jusque la pas de soucis. Icloud m'a néanmoins demandé de créer une adresse @me.com . Ce que j'ai fais. C'est la que tout part en sucette.
> ...



Bonjour, j'ai ce problème de doublons sur l'Iphone au niveau des contacts et des groupes, et UN SEUL compte Icloud ! Certains contacts ont complètement disparu de mon carnet d'adresses sur le Mac alors que j'ai des doublons sur l'Iphone, je pense que c'est en supprimant certains de ces doublons sur l'Iphone qu'ils ont aussi disparu du carnet d'adresses ! Comment savoir quel doublon on peut supprimer sans effacer le tout ? Comment synchroniser carnet d'adresses et contacts Iphone ? Avec Icloud, que doit-on cocher (ou pas !) adresse, mail, calendriers ?lors de la synchro sur Itunes ? Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Dead head (5 Décembre 2011)

domovo a dit:


> Voici la solution que j'ai trouvée pour résoudre le problème des doublons ou non-affichage des données dans iCal et Carnet d'adresses après l'installation d'iCloud. J'ai un MacBook Pro et un iPhone et, après avoir opté pour la synchronisation par iCloud uniquement, je me suis retrouvée avec des doublons des événements sur mon iPhone et pas de synchronisation du Carnet d'adresses.
> L'idée c'était de ne pas 'bricoler' en cochant ou pas des calendriers, mais d'avoir réellement un seul Agenda et Carnet d'adresses avec toutes mes données, et tout ça sur iCloud. Donc il fallait supprimer d'une façon ou d'une autre le compte "Sur mon mac".
> J'ai passé une après-midi en lisant des messages sur ce forum et, en mettant bout à bout plusieurs réponses, voici ma solution, étape par étape:
> 1. Faire une sauvegarde (archive) de vos données iCal et Carnet d'adresses (dans 'Fichier' > 'Exporter' >). On ne sait jamais
> ...



Bonjour.

J'ai ce problème d'avoir, dans mon iPhone, mes calendriers "sur mon iPhone" et mes calendriers "iCloud". J'aimerais ne plus avoir que mes calendriers "iCloud".

J'ai donc suivi tes conseils. Malheureusement, au point 4 il ne m'est pas demandé de fusionner les données iCloud et Mac. Quand je coche à nouveau la case "Calendriers", le calendrier sur mon mac récupère toutes les données d'iCloud. Et sur l'iPhone, rien n'a changé.

Hormis cela, tout fonctionne. La synchronisation via iCloud de mes calendriers sur mon Mac et sur l'iPhone. Mais ce qui est pénible, c'est, sur l'iPhone, cette liste de calendriers intitulée "sur mon iPhone".


----------



## Heidoji (26 Juillet 2012)

domovo a dit:


> Voici la solution que j'ai trouvée pour résoudre le problème des doublons ou non-affichage des données dans iCal et Carnet d'adresses après l'installation d'iCloud. J'ai un MacBook Pro et un iPhone et, après avoir opté pour la synchronisation par iCloud uniquement, je me suis retrouvée avec des doublons des événements sur mon iPhone et pas de synchronisation du Carnet d'adresses.
> L'idée c'était de ne pas 'bricoler' en cochant ou pas des calendriers, mais d'avoir réellement un seul Agenda et Carnet d'adresses avec toutes mes données, et tout ça sur iCloud. Donc il fallait supprimer d'une façon ou d'une autre le compte "Sur mon mac".
> J'ai passé une après-midi en lisant des messages sur ce forum et, en mettant bout à bout plusieurs réponses, voici ma solution, étape par étape:
> 1. Faire une sauvegarde (archive) de vos données iCal et Carnet d'adresses (dans 'Fichier' > 'Exporter' >). On ne sait jamais
> ...



Merci Domovo, cela a marché nickel pour moi, cela me règle un gros problème


----------



## shadokart (2 Septembre 2013)

domovo a dit:


> Voici la solution que j'ai trouvée pour résoudre le problème des doublons ou non-affichage des données dans iCal et Carnet d'adresses après l'installation d'iCloud.



Merci !!!!


----------

